# HELP? 62 impala Door sill has plastic/rubber sill below fisher under carpet



## VCD_Classics (Jul 10, 2014)

HELP? 62 impala Door sill has plastic/rubber sill below fisher under carpet, can anyone tell me if this is stock and if so where i might find it and what the name is? It is under the carpet along the doors and has wires hidden, looks like something out of an old vw. I searched and cant find anything online but i might be calling it the wrong name.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Its the wire harness protector,dont know if You can find it aftermarket or not.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Its the wire harness protector,dont know if You can find it aftermarket or not.


This. Concealed the wire harness going from the firewall to the trunk. Not terribly necessary if you dont have it. I've had two dueces withought them, no probs. Try lifeylansky on here, he may have some if you really want one.


----------

